# Best backup method?



## Frenz (May 15, 2008)

Currently working at a School that is using a Tape Drive, it is having some problems & apparently 2008' default backup system does not support them anyway. So i have been looking into some newer forms of backup..

Just wondering on what the current backup solution is for schools/Business if it is not tape drives; have they gone as far as NAS'? and what those in the feild have found with their experience.

~Frenz.


----------



## properwichita (Mar 1, 2011)

Depends on the amount of data you are required to protect.

I'm using a lot of online backup right now - http://www.onlinebackupreseller.com

I worked at a USD here in KS in the past and we used tape, then switched to the Dell RD1000-type removable media cartridges (effectively external HDDs)

Kevin


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Anything but tape. I would use a combination of CDP and off site backup. It really depends on your budget and what you need to back up?


----------

